# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  New meds how to deal with overeating

## Cassie

Looking for advice and or suggestions on ways to help I just started Depakote 1,000mg  at 8pm I was told my levels are slightly high I also started benztropine  for adverse reactions at 8am 5pm And a monthly injection of invega It?s to the point I?m eating 6 to 7 Meals a day usually was only eating 1 to 2 meals prior Today I had Breakfast I had oatmeal a banana and 2 pieces of toast and I?m hungry within 20 minutes it?s like my mind tells me I?m hungry but my stomach isn?t Lunch was the same eating to fast and still hungry 
dinner was just as much and currently still eating this moment 
The snacking is a lot my stomach is now actually starting to hurt from all this eating and I keep telling myself like drink water instead but it?s like now I?m not even drinking water as much as I was prior to medication 
I was considered swapping out some of the mood stabilizer?s such as Depakote because I was told it causes weight gain 
for  some new medications to hope this resolves the issue
But am not to Familiar with what pills cause Over eating I?m eating a lot past month I went from 163 to 175 and that?s not normal for me and I already know the more I gain the more depressed I?ll become as weight is a huge trigger for me at this moment 
Maybe someone can suggest healthy snacks or other advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

Can you try to make that many snacks a day in smaller portions? The medicine is going to take awhile to make you not so hungry.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Snacks, popcorn w/o butter (lightly sprayed with olive oil); kale chips, nuts, banana's, rice cakes, any fruit  ::):  a hand full of crackers and hummus. Apples and nut butter. Making sure you drink lots of water with it!

----------


## Cassie

Thank you those were all good ideas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

> Snacks, popcorn w/o butter (lightly sprayed with olive oil); kale chips, nuts, banana's, rice cakes, any fruit  a hand full of crackers and hummus. Apples and nut butter. Making sure you drink lots of water with it!



I started  eating bananas and cucumbers with ranch and looking into more healthy snacking like veggie chips and buying hummus in the next week or so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimbra

Drinking tons of water and distractions from wanting to eat might help too.

----------

